# drift wood / Java fern



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok newbie question here. 

I have seen several pictures on here of drift wood with narrow/needle leaf java fern attached to it and like this look very much.

So numerous questions come to mind.

1) What is the best method of attaching the fern?
2) Do the roots burrow into the wood and become permanent?
3) Is narrow the same as needle leaf or are they different?

Lastly I need to purchase some and was wondering if anyone has any good sources for the java fern, I already have a good piece of wood in the tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Damonc1964 said:


> Ok newbie question here.
> 
> I have seen several pictures on here of drift wood with narrow/needle leaf java fern attached to it and like this look very much.
> 
> ...


You could use zipties or thread to attach to the wood. The roots do become lightly attached but can be removed. I have some narrow leaf for sale. If your interested. It's in this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/64487-f-s-plants.html


----------



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

how big of a clump can I get from you, how many leaves?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Damonc1964 said:


> how big of a clump can I get from you, how many leaves?


PMing you.


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

You can use any type of line/thread. I use fishing line all the time.


----------



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> PMing you.


I found a local source for some needle leaf, thanks anyway.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I use black rubber bands used for womens hair


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Damonc1964,

I used to use thread, now I use Super Glue Gel. I read that it is used in marine aquariums and none of my fish have suffered from its' use. I pull out the driftwood or rock. I wipe the area of the driftwood or rock with a paper towel but neither it or the plant needs to be "dry" for them to bond. I put a couple of drops in the area I want to attach the plant, place the plant and hold it against the glue for about 15 seconds. Then I put the driftwood or rock back in the tank.


----------



## p-daddy (Oct 4, 2009)

Never thought to use superglue, and I've been using it on corals for years. I just shoved my ferns into some crevices in the wood and now it's a jungle.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Can you use any gel super glue or is it a certain kind? and this isn't in the right forum but how long does java fern take to acclimate/start growing in a tank? i've had mine for about a month and it hasn't grown much besides some roots yet.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi flashbang009,

I used the "Super Glue" brand gel, it was what I had read on various forums as being safe in freshwater and saltwater. My java fern seems to take a month or so before it really starts to grow. I think the roots are a good sign, it allows the plant to get the extra nutrients it will need for growth.


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

this a pic of mine, it was a pain to tie it down with thread. But it has been growing great and have been reproducing bunches. I like the idea of superglue and will definitely use it next time. I was thinking of making a java fern wall and super glue would be my solution. I was thinking of using tacs till they attached.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey detecting, how many java's did you start out with, and how long did it take after they were in your tank to start reproducing? I really want to have mine grow like that!!!!


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

I started out with enough to barley make a single file line across the wood. Now the line is thick and new sprouts are shooting off all the time. I take the spouts and drop them into my planted tank with co2 and ferts. The tank now is no fert/co2. Took about 3-4wks to really start producing that I noticed anyhow. A few months to really get thick and look nice


----------

